# ICD 10 Code



## KaylaRieken (Apr 26, 2019)

What code should I be using for a renal mass? The coders that taught me and have retired were using N28.9. Not sure if that is right.


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Apr 26, 2019)

I would agree with a slight change.  I would use N28.89.


----------



## KaylaRieken (Apr 26, 2019)

What about if they say renal tumor? When would it be correct to use the neoplasm unspecified code?


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes, you would code as a neoplasm (malignant or benign).   Keep in mind...neoplasm of the kidney (except the renal pelvis) is  in any other part of the kidney, except the area where the ureter meets the kidney. Nearly all kidney cancers are renal cell carcinomas and appear first in the tiny tubules of the kidneys.​


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 26, 2019)

If documented as a renal tumor it would be coded as neoplasm unspecified.  per the ICD-10 book
D49 - Neoplasms of unspecified behavior
Includes
•'growth' NOS
•neoplasm NOS
•new growth NOS
•tumor NOS
  Also the index under key word tumor states to see also neoplasm unspecified by site.


----------

